
Show HN: The World's Finest Decaf Coffee - jsifalda
http://fivecupscoffee.com
======
jsifalda
Hey friends, my name is Jiri Sifalda and I am a web application architect with
a passion for coffee. Last year, a few friends and I decided to embark on a
journey to source the finest caffeine free coffee in world. On our way we
discovered new methods for producing coffee and now, at last, we have an
amazing product which we can't wait to share with you. We spent last year
perfecting our coffee - from the initial harvesting of the coffee beans to
designing our branding and packaging. I am happy to introduce to you the
coffee we have launched - Five Cups Coffee. It is designed for people who
share our love of coffee and who can't help but consume more than 5 five cups
of coffee a day. We are sure that our product will please any discerning
coffee connoisseur . We want everyone to be able to enjoy their coffee without
worrying about the risk of having too much caffeine. Look forward to hearing
your feedback!

xoxo

